# Marineland Penguin Bio-wheel filter replacements.



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

So I'm slowly getting all my fish stuff out of storage, adn I don't have any filters for the Marineland Penguin bio-wheel thingy magigy.

Its a 350B, found some biowheels for it, but also found some 330B's will they work?

Anyone know?

Here are some links... I know they "look the same" but can someoen confirm whether they are?

I have emailed Marineland for a confirmation but still waiting...

Marineland Penguin Power Filter Replacement Parts at PETCO

Amazon.com: Bio-Wheel Assembly for Penguin 200B and 350B Filters: Kitchen & Dining

NVM mods please delete..

My constant reading slash analyzing pictures has found there is a difference.

AND they are roughly 10$ each X 2 = 20$ you can buy a brand new filter that comes with the two biowheels for 30$... DOUGH


----------

